# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  tko zna i moze napraviti titl?

## leonisa

imamo film na engleskom.
imamo ko ce ga i prevesti.
nemamo nekog ko ce napraviti titl.

trebamo nekog tko zna, zeli i moze titlovati film od cca 30 minuta.

dobrovoljci  :Smile:

----------


## Angie75

Jel imate program za titlove?

----------


## Linda

Ja sam radila titlove i prijevode (mex. sapunica   :Grin:  ), ali nisam već neko vrijeme, pa nemam pojma u kakvom mi je stanju komp, jer mi je u međuvremenu pao sistem i ne znam da li mi je program još na životu. Morala bih provjeriti.
Koliko ti je hitno?

----------


## Linda

Imam titlačicu.  8) 
Leonisa, šaljem ti na pp podatke da se dogovorite.

----------


## leonisa

Angie, nemamo nista..tudumi za to  :Grin:  

Linda  :Love:

----------


## Angie75

Ja sam prevodila za tv pa znam raditi titlove i titlati, ali nemam svoj program za to. Zamolit ću par prijateljica pa ćemo vidjeti!

----------

